# DRUM GRABBER ISSUES



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I am having issues with my current drum grabber dropping drums. 

http://www.uline.com/BL_8165/Steel-Drum-Grabbers

The url is to the style of drum grabber I own. 

I am wondering what I can do to keep it from dropping drums.


----------



## jkola404 (Jan 8, 2008)

Where are you picking the drum up at? At the top rib? I don't have a problem with mine dropping, but it can sure put allot of dents in a barrel


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

yes at the top rib as shown in the url from uline. It's not an issue with jerking the drum or denting the drum or improperly grabbing the drum. It's an issue of once the drum is in the air the drum slips out of the grabber and hits the ground.

I seldom dent drums picking them up when I move them.


----------



## busy bee apiary (Aug 7, 2010)

You need to build up the 3/4" shaft on each arm that makes contact with the fork attachment or weld on a small plate where the shaft makes contact. After allot of use the shaft wears down and the arms loose there grip.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Busy Bee you talking about where I circled on the pic?


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

I had that same issue. Replaced my grab with a gator grab. No dropped drums, esp. off the back of a semi :no:. Will move any drum, with or without ribs.,over rough terrain with a skidsteer. More than worth the money
Nick


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats my next answer Nick. I see Jerry bought one and watched him hammer away with drums bouncing and not coming off the forklift. I guess buying one is cheaper than losing a drum of honey.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

The manufacturer must of machined the hinge wrong. Can you modify (grind) to make for a tighter grip?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

The next drum grabber I buy is going to be a double.


----------



## busy bee apiary (Aug 7, 2010)

Yep that's it.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Some barrels are thinner walled and the ribs are smaller. Those barrels will slip down with that style grabber.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I have one of those that I first purchased around 25 years ago. I love it. Once it grabs it never slips. Purchased a different make (sorry, I don't remember the brand names) about 5 years ago and after seeing more than one drum unexpectedly slip I decided it was so much scrap metal and haven't used it since. 
True enough, some lighter drums with less defined rings just don't work well with this sort of "grabber" but when in doubt I either leave it on the floor or lift it under the lid.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Grab the barrel just underneath the lid clamp?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> Grab the barrel just underneath the lid clamp?


Yeah, unless you have a real loose fitting ring it works just fine up there as you are actually locking on to the rolled steel top edge.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

If you value your floor space, get a "Liftomatic" parrot beak. You can mount two in place of the forks, and shorten up the turning radius. We have used then since the late 70's. I used one like shown in the link once, never again. 

Crazy Roland


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

jim lyon said:


> Yeah, unless you have a real loose fitting ring it works just fine up there as you are actually locking on to the rolled steel top edge.


It isn't ideal, but works alright w/ bolted rings. Probably not as much w/ the hinged kind of lid clamps. It does seem like something needs adjusting.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

BMAC said:


> I am having issues with my current drum grabber dropping drums.


Is it the drums, maybe? What kinds of drums are you dropping? All kinds? Or just those bright green ones?


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Its all types and quality of drums. I should have noted I am such a cheap skate I bought a 20 year old used grabber for next to nothing. Some folks call it frugal. Some folks have other colorful names, but I am straight up cheap.

I think Busy Bee nailed it as I have noticed that area is fairly well worn and my amish neighbor needs more work from the english beekeeper.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Roland said:


> If you value your floor space, get a "Liftomatic" parrot beak. You can mount two in place of the forks, and shorten up the turning radius. We have used then since the late 70's. I used one like shown in the link once, never again.
> 
> Crazy Roland


This the same way gator grip works isn't it? Still not quite there yet, though like I said its cheaper to buy one than to lose an entire drum of honey to the ground.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

The drum hander that you have is a very fine piece of engineering.
Zilions of them in use, day after day across a wide spectrum of industries.
One definition of perfection in engineering is a device that works perfectly, with NO adjustments.
If you are dropping drums and operator error or smallish barrels are not the issue, your grabber needs repair.
Here's the dirty little secret; the grabber CAN be adjusted tighter or looser by adding or removing material from a couple of surfaces.
And that is all I will say.
If you screw yours up don't lame it on me.
You can test for correct fit by grabbing , lifting and testing the fit of an empty barrel.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Gotta love this one









Gater Grab







$589 from Global. 

That double is pricey at 2389


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes, the "Liftomatic" is like the Gatorgrip, but is mounted directly to the forklift, after the forks are removed. I would recommend it, closer to the mast, and therefore less bounce and more control. For double, you mount two.

Crazy Roland


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't have a forklift. I have a JD skidsteer.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

So I finally had time to look at the grabber. It is definitely worn where Busy Bee mentioned. In fact it is starting to mushroom over, so as previously mentioned I will use an empty drum and measure how much out of wack it is and I will only blame myself with any and all results of my re-engineering.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I decided to test the thought of reengineering the grabber prior to actually doing it. I placed 1/4 inch plate and held it by hand until my son lift the drum that dropped everytime and it worked like a champ. Off to the welder today for the permanent plate.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Can you line the pincers w/ cardboard or rubber padding?


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I originally thought about lining the inside of the pincers with 1/4 inch rubber strip, however after testing it a bit, it seems to be grabbing as it should. It grabs to the point where on the smooth part of the drum it only slips a little bit now. I think it will really be good once I get the 1/4 inch plate welded in place.

My amish machine shop needs work anyway.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Are there not ribs on the barrel? That's where I have always grabbed barrels. Otherwise the barrel grab slips up to the rib itself. You aren't expecting to be able to grab a barrel around the smooth part, are you?


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

There are ribs on the barrels. Just noting simple observation while I was lifting the the grabber up to the rib, it was grabbing and lightly lifting the full drums of honey and slipping on the smooth surface, until I reached the rib.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

And then it slipped no more, right? That's how they are supposed to work. I don't think you need any more adjustment.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

correct when it rested at the rib no more slippage. I think the 1/4 inch adjustment will be perfect. Keep in mind the adjustment needs to be welded to the grabber. When I was testing it I was simply holding the plate in place with my fingers until the grabber had enough tension on it to hold it.

Always test your modifications before making them permanent mods. It might take a bit more time but is always cheaper in the long run.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Only you really know whether you need to make modifications, but from what you have described, it seems like the grabber is functioning properly. I guess you will know after adjustments are made.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

If your machine shop is good perhaps they could fashion some sort of holding bracket on each side that you could slide in or remove shims of varying thicknesses. You may discover that your test drum wasn't the best model to use long term.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Noted, that would be very easy to design and setup. He just put a 9 foot deck over my 18 foot gooseneck trailer, and has no problem turning new modified cams for engines to help boost fuel/air intake. Not bad for driving horse and buggy.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Their lifestyle doesn't prohibit knowing how to work on such things, or even owning and using diesel engines, just not the way we use them. I remember seeing a hay bailer being pulled by horses w/a gasoline powered engine on top of it back when I lived in OH. And we have a guy up here who has a motorized bailer and a wooden chute up into his barn, so he can harvest hay and use the baler to get it into the loft. He doesn't use twine. Just pushes the hay up into the loft.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

The machine shop guy uses line shaft that runs to a 4 speed manual tranny. then to all his lathes and milling machines.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

There is a cabinet shop w/ all sorts of modern machines all belt driven on a central shaft running the length of the building.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I had a chance to check the manufacturer of my 2 drum grabbers. Ole reliable that's lifted 10's of thousands of drums since we bought it in the late 80's is a Hercules. Heavy and well made with nothing that's going to wear out for a long, long time. I have even, on occasion lifted a stack of 3 full drums, though a stunt I certainly wouldn't recommend. Today, I dug out my newer grabber purchased about 4 years ago, that I stashed out of sight (after several slipping incidents) so I wouldn't be tempted to use it again and looked at the make..........It's a Hercules too! Go figure, they don't make em like they used to I guess.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I get my grabber back today from the adjustment shop.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Grabber is working too well. It squeezes the metal drums so tight it doesnt slip on flat smooth part.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I hope it doesn't dent them too.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

My concern is tearing them. Moved a dozen drums so far w no issue. I most likely will grind it a little bit


----------

